# Adeptus Custodes Squad x5 For Sale Rare OOP Velard



## kermitfries (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello! I am selling my old Adeptus Custodes squad that I bought on eBay some time ago. These were available a couple of years ago from a seller named "Velard" and are now oop and quite hard to find. I figured I would post them here first to see if I get any good offers, and if not, I will be listing them on eBay.
I do have to note that one of the Custode's helmet plumes fell off and I had to replace it with an extra in my bit box. Also, that same custode's foot fell off, Nothing major, he still looks excellent. One more thing, the end of one of the Custodes halberds broke off, but I reglued it, and he still looks great. Other then thoses small things, (All of which can be seen in the pictures) all the miniatures have been stripped of there previous paint job and are in EXCELLENT condition. 

All together you will be receiving Five miniatures.

Just private message me with your best offer and maybe we can work something out!

*One more note, I have been looking for the Kabuki Fulgrim (Phoenix Knight) miniature, and I would be willing to trade the whole squad for him.

For some reason, Heresy online wont let me link my Photobucket photos...

*FIXED* the pictures of what you will be receiving are below.

A painted example of the Squad. (The ones you will be receiving are unpainted)










The Whole Squad









One of the Custodes









Another Custode










This is the one where I replaced Helmet Plume. This one is also missing his back foot.










A closer look at the helmet plume










A closer look at the foot. The one that is missing is the one in the back, but you cant really notice, it just looks like his robes are covering it. Plus, he can still be glued to a base, and stand without falling, so thats good.










Another Custode Unit










This is the one where the tip of the Halberd broke off.










A closer look at the broken halberd. I glued it back together.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

for photobucket you need to right click on the photo in question, then click copy URL, then use that for the image link


----------



## ConstantineValdor (Jul 14, 2012)

is this squad still for sale?


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

I see no photos.


----------

